# PLOW OPERATOR BALTIMORE MARYLAND NEEDED NOW



## badmonkey (Oct 23, 2013)

I am in need of a experienced plow operator to run a 2018 F450 crew cab 12' stake body truck with a Western power wide plow at large commercial facility. If you are available 24/7 and have this experience contact me immediately or refer someone you know to me immediately.

Thanks,
Chris
443-306-4489
[email protected]


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Hope u get some one this weekend


----------

